# Pipeable Mousse



## bstephens (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello,
I need a good recipe for a very sturdy strawberry mousse. All of mine are too weak for what I need, and I'd like to get exact recipes instead of playing with mine. It's going to be paired with a Mondavi Riesling Zabaglione in a chocolate bowl for a valentines dinner. I need something that will pipe into the bowl and stay strong for about an hour. Anyone got anything good? Thanks so much!


----------



## nanpastry (Jan 20, 2005)

to make any mousse sturdy for hours
I use a stabilizer in whip cream
there are plenty on the market
such as Alaska
and gelatin in fruit simple gelatin sheets work great 
I find the easiest way to use gelatin is to bloom it melt it add a bit of liquid and then refrigerate
this way when you need it just pull out of fridge warm and add to mousse 
it is ten times faster
I am sorry that i do not have exact recipe
as I make so many varieties and different volumes
that i just use the method...but it is easy...just make up a batch of gelatin put in fridge next day....
basic mousee --fruit and puree, sugar, gelatin and whipped cream...some use egg whites too...
so you measure your fruit and puree, add sugar, bring to a boil, remove pour out onto cookie sheet and place in freezer. to cool quick..
remove gelatin from fridge measure what you need...set in bowl place on top of oven till just liquid (Myabe 5 min)
let sit out on table another 5 min to cool
remove from freezer fruit add to gelatin.. whip cream and sugar and stabilizer fold all together and pipe.....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you don't mind the taste of white chocolate, you can make a white chocolate mousse, with a bit of gelatin as well, and add your flavoring with the gelatin. You'll get a very stable mousse this way.


----------

